# EO Question



## armyjung2079 (Dec 15, 2014)

I've been wanting to try a Tea Tree & Peppermint soap. How much peppermint EO should I use to make it "safe" to use on faces and other "sensitive areas"?

Also what are the fractions after some EOs and what does the three digit number mean after it says the EO is pure


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't know the safe usage for peppermint, but I would go low. Your supplier should have more information on that. 

Talking of suppliers, it might also help to know who it is when you ask about  what certain things mean. It might be a particular thing of one supplier, could also be US thing, but I have no such numbers on my EU bottles that I can match with your description.


----------



## maya (Dec 16, 2014)

You should look up the IFRA for peppermint essential oil or check with the company that you bought it from. The company should have a maximum usage rate for each oil.


----------



## armyjung2079 (Dec 16, 2014)

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...42-certified-pure-lip-safe-essential-oil.aspx

This link has the numbers I'm curious about in the title of the product. 

And what is the ifra?


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 16, 2014)

Lavender 40/42 is a lavender EO blend that has a standardized level of 40%-42% linalyl acetate. This is one of the main chemicals that gives lavender EO its characteristic odor. This standardization is done by blending different types of lavender EO or it can be done by adding synthetic linalyl acetate or both. This EO is cost effective and perfectly useful as a fragrance in soap, etc., but it's not considered an EO one would use for therapeutic purposes.

What the 143 is ... ask the folks at Crafter's Choice. I don't have a clue.

IRFA -- international fragrance association, http://www.ifraorg.org/


----------



## armyjung2079 (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh wow thanks for dropping some knowledge!! Do any of you think it's be beneficial to pick up some books for reference points? If so what are some good ones. Recipes would be okay but I'm just more thinking as references for oils and additives and some of the science and history of soaping. I suppose you Could say soaping theory


----------

